# Sharking Forum



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Sand Flea I think that this site needs a shark forum. Lets let everyone take a vote.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

There aren't ANY fish type specific forums. If there's a shark one, folks will want a drum one. If there's a drum one, folks will want a striper one. And you know what kind of people _that_ will bring.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dudeondacouch said:


> There aren't ANY fish type specific forums. If there's a shark one, folks will want a drum one. If there's a drum one, folks will want a striper one. And you know what kind of people _that_ will bring.


 NO DOUBT... We will have to have a livebait kingfishing forum as well... Course a bonefish forum would work also.. 

Not to dial you out NC Kingfisher,but imho,there's plenty here already...More forums just means more confusion fer ole folks like meself...


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I would like to see one. Having one for sharks, drum, stripers or flounder would make it easier to research and discuss topics.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ohhh I can see this can of worms be'n opened,,,

We would have to have a Yankey Striper fourm,,, just cause them boys up North like loben them lure thingys at dem

Then we would have to have a Northern Drum board and then a Deep Southern Red Fish board,, dats what they call them down there or even worse a Bull Red fourm

Of course dem crazy planker dudes would want one of their own fourms, cause they think they are the only folks that know how to catch a fish (snickern at Kenny) 

My head is starten to hurt just from all the possiblies 

Keep this up and the next thing ya know someone will want to start talkn about fish


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Shooter said:


> . . . . Then we would have to have a Northern Drum board and then a Deep Southern Red Fish board,, dats what they call them down there or even worse a Bull Red fourm. . . .


Don't forget the Southern Whiting Forum, and then the Carolina Mullet Forum, and then the frozen-whiting-that's-also-a-hake-forum. I know that Papa Shooter has been longing for a longbow casting forum and a distended scrotum puffer forum, too. Shooter, if you think your head hurts now, wait until you do all the stickies for them. 

Sounds like mayhem to me. Speaking of which, where's mayhem when you need him? 

Seriously, I see where you all are coming from, but the site is geared toward geographic regions, and moving in the direction of each species I think would lead to the site being "cluttered" like Kenny says. The Advanced Search feature here is pretty good.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

What about a throw-net forum? Or, better yet, a "plugs" section in the marketplace.  lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

And a "braid" forum..........


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I release Sharks and try to keep them on someone else rig, I chased them a bit when I was young, but the plank management for the most part strongly discouraged the practice as in .... "I am calling the Law!"

I do know of some great old time Sharko stories and from time to time I tell a few, for instance in 1985 or so these young fellas went to Oregon Inlet and filled up five 30 gallon trash cans with Tuna and Wahoo heads along with Dolphin carcasses. They some how made it past the front counter on Kitty Hawk pier and with great fanfare came out to the end at Dusk. I was wrapping up a day King Fishing "I will tell that story on another Forum" and when the Sharkers dumped the trash cans, out on the end of the Tee and started washing down the whole mess with the hose, kinda like "Power Washing" the deck for Sharkers, it did not take long on an outgoing tide. There was a lot of large Sharks in those days off the OBX beaches and soon rods and fins were going off every where. A 10ft Lemon was rolling right off the end, hooked up and the little girls were squealing with fear and delight

A huge summer crowd of Tourists came out and started making a fuss as a feeding type frenzy was imminent.

Pier owner stalked out at that Point and the Sheriff was right behind him....all the lines were sheepishly cut and the young Sharkers .........well they were just like the rest of the Tourists at that point....just standing around watching...............until the Sheriff escorted them all out to the parking lot...

I would like to have an "Old Guy" Forum where rookies and folks just starting out would pay "Extra" to be able to read the answer
sort of like Ask.com

"Old Guys" like myself can "Bid" on supplying answers to questions like:

Why do I only catch small dinky Trout?

or

If I wanted a best factory all around surf rig for under $30 which one would you recommend?

or 

If my Girlfriend is consistently out catching me, should I dump her?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Why do I only catch small dinky Trout?
> 
> *Because all trout are dinky.*
> 
> ...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I would be down with a Garboman Forum...LOL... lotsa good ol' timer stories


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> There aren't ANY fish type specific forums. If there's a shark one, folks will want a drum one. If there's a drum one, folks will want a striper one. And you know what kind of people _that_ will bring.


A shark forum would be nice because more things would be disgused there such as gear and locations. Its relatively easy to get into other types of fishing yet shark fishing takes lots more time, money and investment. My penn 9/0 and the international 50-100 standup rod cost around 350-400 dollars while you can get started kking or drum fishing for under 200.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

We need a what kind of beer is the best to drink when fishing for shark or drum,ect. ect. forum. The right answer would be" cold" I think but would be open to dicuss the posible right answers in the forum.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Cold, and in a can. I don't take glass to the beach. 




OP, There's a dedicated shark forum already in existence with more information than you'll ever be able to read. 

I won't post a link here, for fear of some rule against it, but it starts with a www.tx-sharkfishing.com

:beer:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a location for you

Go to any large Inlet on the East Coast of United States that is to the south of the Chesapeake

Drive/Walk out at low tide and watch where the out suck forms

After Dark on an outgoing low, bag a large tuna head or whole large Bluefish bait out on the out suck

The Shark will be waiting......


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

NC KingFisher said:


> A shark forum would be nice because more things would be disgused there such as gear and locations. Its relatively easy to get into other types of fishing yet shark fishing takes lots more time, money and investment. My penn 9/0 and the international 50-100 standup rod cost around 350-400 dollars while you can get started kking or drum fishing for under 200.




time money and investment?....

when i wake up on the 4th 5th or 6th day of drum fishing outta my truck at 5am,make sure my drum rods havent been stolen outta my window because theyre worth more than my truck, open my last pack of poptarts, see ive got 3 more cigs left in the pack, no money in my pocket because its november and ive burned thru a few Gs in gas line lead and hobo cuisine since mid september, half a tank of gas that may or may not get me back to richmond, realize ive gotta wait another tide or two spent hoping the wind shifts and the weather eases up because somehow theres water inside my bibs, and the clothes aint dried from the day before yet... luckily i spent 2 hours the night before(just like the night before that) in creeks and briers with snakes and critters netting bait because i cant afford it and whatever the bait shop has aint as good as what i can get anyway...but the spot mullet skates bluefish and doggies are gonna pick the body sections to all hell, so i gotta catch as many as i can, because only the heads will last more than 10 minutes in the water

thats when i think about how in the summer to shark all i gotta do is run down to any marina at 4 or 5, grab a few wahoo or blackfin heads, pop one on a hook or double hook rig and pay some surfer a beer to kayak it out....then i get to just hang out with friends till the reel goes off, dont have to reel in every 15 or 20 minutes because the "pickers are bad"...dont have to catch doggie after doggie, skate after skate while waiting..and nearly every bait yakked out will result in at very least a 6' blacktip or 7/8 foot sandtiger...basically mission accomplished if i can get a bait in the water


gear prices only depend on how much ya wanna spend...a used 9/0 and a standup 50 class rod, about 200...an ocean master and a slosh 20..about 200....catching shark after shark after shark every fall drum fishing, priceless


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

chris storrs said:


> time money and investment?....
> 
> when i wake up on the 4th 5th or 6th day of drum fishing outta my truck at 5am,make sure my drum rods havent been stolen outta my window because theyre worth more than my truck, open my last pack of poptarts, see ive got 3 more cigs left in the pack, no money in my pocket because its november and ive burned thru a few Gs in gas line lead and hobo cuisine since mid september, half a tank of gas that may or may not get me back to richmond, realize ive gotta wait another tide or two spent hoping the wind shifts and the weather eases up because somehow theres water inside my bibs, and the clothes aint dried from the day before yet... luckily i spent 2 hours the night before(just like the night before that) in creeks and briers with snakes and critters netting bait because i cant afford it and whatever the bait shop has aint as good as what i can get anyway...but the spot mullet skates bluefish and doggies are gonna pick the body sections to all hell, so i gotta catch as many as i can, because only the heads will last more than 10 minutes in the water
> 
> ...


A 50 class rod is not going to cut it when u hook a 10ft tiger. And im talking about going after sharks in the 8ft+ range. You can get started for less but im talking bout the big ones. sure you catch the occasional big one on the king rig but still.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Joking aside, for land-based shark fishing, the link I posted is where you need to be.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> Joking aside, for land-based shark fishing, the link I posted is where you need to be.


True but i live in NC and I cant travel all the way to texas. A shark forum has been talked about before. 
So come on sand flea YES OR "sigh" no


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

price sent on a rod or reel don't really refect the type of fish you intend to catch.I have a 9 wt fly rod and reel that would cost over a grand at todays prices thats really fun to fish with.Does't mean it catches fish any better than a two hundered dollar rod.I caught some very large sharks back in the 70's on a 6/0 that were over 8 ft.All depends on how you hooken.Back then we used long leaders and let them take the bait all the way down. gut hooked fish don't fight very long.They die. hard to do catch and release.Today its about hooken in the jaw and release.I'm getting long winded here.All fish are fun, ones not better than the other because you spent more money on a rod.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> True but i live in NC and I cant travel all the way to texas. A shark forum has been talked about before.
> So come on sand flea YES OR "sigh" no


They have a Carolinas regional section. Also, didn't you say you would like discussion about setups/techniques? The things that work in Texas also work here, sometimes even better, as we don't have to deal with the distances baits must be yakked due to their flat beaches. 

If you just want to chat about sharking, start a thread. I'm sure people will be willing to share. But if you're looking for serious information, and lots of it, that forum is the source.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I get it. But the point is that it might attract more folks to it rather than having them go to a different forum.

A more "east coast" sharking site is sharksonthesand.com


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been spooled on Assateague Island (Chincoteague Inlet - 83) and on the good old Avon fishing the planks back in 89. Both using a Newell 338J filled to the brim with 25 mono...probably 450 - 500 yards of line. Wasn't fishing for sharks but I got spooled. Also got spooled in Biscayne Bay, between Miami and Miami Beach fishing the Coast Guard moorings on Government Island back in 91. I had a foot long mullet swimming, tail hooked, on a setup for tarpon cept.....I got spooled with the Newell again...this time using 30lb Ande (about 400 yards). Not fun....had to shift over to my backup reels on each of them...to keep fishing. The Avon shark....it was a big-un, real big-un...didn't even know it was hooked till it had about half the spool out. I managed to pump in about 50 yards of line before it realized something was wrong and then it hit afterburner on a bearing to France...till POP!! One other fella was there holding the drop net till about half spool....he simply dropped the net to the boards and said "If you can turn it, I'll get the gun outta the truck cuz, that's the only way we are gonna finish it." LOL! 


I shark fish during summer nights here on Padre Island National Seashore....don't need much more than a 9/0, I use a Daiwa 900H (a 9/0 with all the goodies plus better drag) spooled with 1400 yards of 65lb test PowerPro with about 200 yards 60lb mono top shot. I use a full blown fighting belt with a cushioned plate, including clip rings so the rod can stand on the plate without any hands...allowing a bit of rest during runs. The rod is a solid fiberglass Penn 5'6" 130lb class standup rod with Fuji ring guides (rollers no bueno in the sand). 15 - 20ft sevelon 7 strand 500lb test stranded steel leader to a single or double 24/0 circle hook. 10 - 15ounce spider to hold it down, coil monster leader up on yaks stern and paddle all offshore 300 - 500 yards, angling up current about 30 degrees with the reel drag off against the star drag. After the bait is dumped, partner on the beach reels in the slack and sets the spider for the wait. I'll use cut up jack crevalle, stingray, tuna and or king mackerel heads for the big offerings. On my smaller setups, I use two Fenwicks, both can cast 8nbait with the stout stick working more than any of us can cast LOL! The smaller of the two gets a Penn 4/0 wide spooled with 800 yards of 65lb Powerpro and the other a Daiwa 600H with 1200 yards of 65 Powerpro. These get single 24/0 hooks and smaller baits like whiting or skipjack, mullet, small bluefish and or chunks of jack crevalle. These smaller rods are an absolute blast with 6 - 8ft sharks and fights can last 2 or 3 hours. I don't cast any of my shark rigs....everything is yak'd out and with 3 rods out, super, medium and small, each with various ranges out on sets (long - short), it can get pretty busy and 3 rods is best with 5 or more folks to help out with everything. Shark fishing is a team sport.....you really can't do it right alone...safely. And you need to use circle hooks so these beasts don't suck down everything and kill themselves fighting with a belly full of J-Hook. 

To be honest the big setup is brutal and after a night or two of fighting sharks...I have to go back to work just to recover from the aches and strains. LOL!

3 guys need to work the setup. One holds the rod, tip up and they need to back up to the dunes..if necessary to allow the leader guy, wearing gloves, to make the grab on the top end of the leader. The 3rd guy comes up behind the shark with a lasso and tail ropes the beast, as the leader guy is hanging onto the head keeping it's attention and most often it's dental work focused on biting the leader guy, not knowing someone is stalking him from behind with the tail rope. After the rope, we haul them up tail end first and let them flop around till they are subdued enough to snap a photo..remove the hook with either long handled, super sized channel locks and or bolt cutters, snapping the hook off, pull it back out with the tail rope enough to get about waist deep before removing tail rope and then recovery walking old toofies back out through the suds till it swims off. They usually give up the fight when it's gasp for water time...then they slowly swim away. 

I would much rather hook a poon, mackerel, cobia or good redfish on a cast setup than deal with sharks but.......we have a lot of sharks way down south so, you get used to dealing with them, even with your casting gear, small rods included. I've hooked plenty of juvenile blacktips and hammerheads casting lures wading with my trout rods...had a few 4-5 footers spool the Shimano casting Rattletraps and spoons...it's just the way it is here.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

My favorite Sharker from back in the Day was "Crazy Ed". Crazy Ed was from Hampton and he was a 1%er Biker. Ed was only about 5'6" tall, but he was a dangerous fella due to his background and associates.

Even in the hottest July day on the planks in Nags Head, Ed would be out in a black tee shirt and heavy Levis and of course Black Engineers boots, I would be sans shirt in cut offs and flip flops, Ed was a Red Head and he did not tan so I guess that is why he wore his Biker uniform out all day on 120 degree planks..

Ed talked a lot and I as usual listened a lot and sometimes after the King fishing was over Ed would sneak out to the end of Nags Head Pier with one of his 16/0 Penn's that were loaded with 130 pound Dacron and a forty foot aircraft cable leader attached by a four foot section of heavy chain to a 20/0 forged J hook.

Ed had two 16/0's both were clamped to Fenwick 130 pound class rods.

Ed considered any reel less than a 16/0 or 14/0 strictly for punk sharks and he wanted his baits to be large, some one with a 9/0 in those days was just amateur hour as far as Ed was concerned. Ed fished for Sharks with a Bowie type Hunting knife strapped to his waist. Ed was serious..

Anyway Ed was one of the first to outfit himself with the then new full blown standup harness (Early 1980's) and one night on a summers West Wind I stayed out after I had reeled up my anchor line and talked with Ed as he commanded the end of the Tee all dressed up in that harness and his Biker clothes.......Ed was after an 18 foot Hammerhead that was hitting the piers that summer and busting everyone off...

Ed had bagged out with a trash bag (Now illegal) a whole Drum Head out for bait that night that came off of a Forty pounder and he proceeded to knock back a few PBR's. Over in the corner the 16/0 squawked a bit and a Shark started taking line...........not fast....just steady......

Ed with a grin, picked up the 16/0 and clipped himself to the reel and arranged the gimbal in the padded hip pad.......Shark started taking line pretty good at that point and Ed let me know that something important was about to happen.................Ed threw the 16/0 in gear and strode backwards setting the hook multiple times as hard as he could.......Ed had worked his way about forty feet off the railing and I was standing right next to him, when.....Ed's ruddy face went stone white as Ed realized he had lost his footing and the Drag was set too tight.......................

Shark pulled Ed off his feet and Ed and his 16/0 which was strapped to him slid across the deck and slammed hard into the corner of the railing on the South side......

Ed was about to go over when he screamed and pleaded for me to cut the line with his Bowie and while I held Ed firm in the corner to keep him from going over Ed managed to get his Knife out and the line was cut............Ed was bloodied up in his arms and I guess since he only Broke three ribs, counted himself lucky.............At least he was on the pier and not out in the water with big Boy.....


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Classic story Garboman. 

There used to be a guy down there that would shark fish from a fighting chair that was attached to the top of his van. I would love to hear stories from him!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

When does the summer shark season start? With no beach open I am guessing this will be a good way to pass the time. I have gotten all the gear I need for a starter setup (9/0 and a stiff shortie, loaded for bear and some nice big metal). Tried a little when we were down in the fall but nothing. I am probobly going to miss the spring run do to school and SharkBait (my little ones nick name,from his uncle that doesnt fish at all LOL ) Summer looks like the only time I will get down until the Tuna start running in Sept/Oct.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

I would really like to see a Shark Forum added.Its a different kind of fishery and is a lot of fun.
It seems to be increasing in popularity every year.Put me down for "YES"


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

so i reckon snadflea aint gonna answer. But there was a great story on here.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I was kind of joking about starting all the different fourms but just where do we stop,,, Drum, striper, cobia, ect. ect. each state has it's own set-ups and different styles of fishing for each type of fish.

Trust me on this Flea doesn't iggnore what the folks on here want but you also have to remember the more interwebz space he takes up he has to pay for. He will take your request to heart and see if it is do-able.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks shooter. By the way r u really 105?


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

The old shark gang at 8 mile road on Galveston Island Texas used to fish chain, arm length forged J-Hooks, aircraft aileron control cable for steel leaders on 130 lb braid with 16/0s on short stubby solid glass 130 class IGFA rods. The weight was cement blocks formed by milk cartons and they had piano wire tied off on loops so they could break off once a big fish was on. They had a pickup truck with a fighting chair mounted in the bed and what ever rod got picked up, the truck pulled into position and the fight was on. Truck would run up the beach towards the dunes, hit reverse hauling butt as the guy in the fighting chair reeled that old 16/0 as fast as he could reel to gain line. As the fish ran down the beach toward Mexico, the truck made the run with it. The baits went out tied off on a 10ft Hobie longboard, cut free once the bait got out there and on those flat calm days, an aluminum johnboat got fired up with a 5hp Johnson. Biggest shark I've seen worked and landed from the old 8 mile road crew was a 450lb hammerhead. Shame they got killed.....most of them landed never survived anyway...that gear was brutal.

This was the late 60s and early 70s. Some of these old guys were at it for years....well before my young generation came along...I'm 51 years old now. Down here on PINS, the tackle has sized down, braid lines and high tech fishing gear with tower trailers where the rod holders are 15 - 20ft above the sand on short rods. Stainless steel drags with stacked washers and Cals Grease....some using Internationals with 2-speed reels. The bottom of the tower trailer is the yak storage or some prefer a small inflatible avon with a 10hp outboard to run baits way out there. Braid line and high tech drag systems have really changed the land based shark fishing scene....getting baits out, even an old fart like me can do it now.

This scene isn't even that old but...those smaller 6/0s look small compared to the 14/0. The new gear is so much more lighter and braid has really given the smaller setup a huge advantage...and most of the old Penn 12/0+ reels hit a wall with drag performance with only 60lbs as a true working value. Sure you could get maybe 10-15 more lbs of drag but at those drag ranges, they burned up too fast.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

NC KingFisher said:


> Thanks shooter. By the way r u really 105?


No, he's not really 105 but he sure does look it!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> No, he's not really 105 but he sure does look it!


Now you behave yourself  dang young kids and their smart mouths, just cause you make killer goodies dont mean I will not wack ya and sit ya in the corner 
Dang nice to see ya again gal


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

OceanMaster said:


> The old shark gang at 8 mile road on Galveston Island Texas used to fish chain, arm length forged J-Hooks, aircraft aileron control cable for steel leaders on 130 lb braid with 16/0s on short stubby solid glass 130 class IGFA rods. The weight was cement blocks formed by milk cartons and they had piano wire tied off on loops so they could break off once a big fish was on. They had a pickup truck with a fighting chair mounted in the bed and what ever rod got picked up, the truck pulled into position and the fight was on. Truck would run up the beach towards the dunes, hit reverse hauling butt as the guy in the fighting chair reeled that old 16/0 as fast as he could reel to gain line. As the fish ran down the beach toward Mexico, the truck made the run with it. The baits went out tied off on a 10ft Hobie longboard, cut free once the bait got out there and on those flat calm days, an aluminum johnboat got fired up with a 5hp Johnson. Biggest shark I've seen worked and landed from the old 8 mile road crew was a 450lb hammerhead. Shame they got killed.....most of them landed never survived anyway...that gear was brutal.
> 
> This was the late 60s and early 70s. Some of these old guys were at it for years....well before my young generation came along...I'm 51 years old now. Down here on PINS, the tackle has sized down, braid lines and high tech fishing gear with tower trailers where the rod holders are 15 - 20ft above the sand on short rods. Stainless steel drags with stacked washers and Cals Grease....some using Internationals with 2-speed reels. The bottom of the tower trailer is the yak storage or some prefer a small inflatible avon with a 10hp outboard to run baits way out there. Braid line and high tech drag systems have really changed the land based shark fishing scene....getting baits out, even an old fart like me can do it now.
> 
> This scene isn't even that old but...those smaller 6/0s look small compared to the 14/0. The new gear is so much more lighter and braid has really given the smaller setup a huge advantage...and most of the old Penn 12/0+ reels hit a wall with drag performance with only 60lbs as a true working value. Sure you could get maybe 10-15 more lbs of drag but at those drag ranges, they burned up too fast.


truer words have never been spoken,sold my last "big reel" to a whipper snapper who thought i was crazy sharking tuna off a pier with a 6/0 till he saw me catch a nice mid-size gnarly tooth in about 45 min.-1 hour,bad @s! drags and fully loaded with any of the new braids a 6/0 is truly all you'll need in 99% of the scenarios,experience helps alot also,but i'll never use anything bigger than my 6/0.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

If theres any new forum this site needs, its a LADIES forum. Hell yea!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Now you behave yourself  dang young kids and their smart mouths, just cause you make killer goodies dont mean I will not wack ya and sit ya in the corner
> Dang nice to see ya again gal


Hey Shooter! I just couldn't pass that one up! I guess I'll owe you a brownie or two next time we fish together, how's that?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

You always know how to get on my good side (goodies)


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

heres another site thats very similar to this one but for sharkin'

http://www.sharksonthesand.com/forum/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

NC KingFisher said:


> Thanks shooter. By the way r u really 105?


Actually he's Yodas age........just sayin.


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

i just picked up a penn 9/0. what should i spool it with for shark fishing?


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Respooling mine tomorrow. Based on the knowledge of someone that Is way more knowledgable on the subject than I am- Sufix Tritanium Plus 80lb. Thinnest in its class and very abrasion resistant. I believe boaters world carries the spools, but I am going to see if they will just spool it (rather than me buying a $180 spool).


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

RuddeDogg said:


> Actually he's Yodas age........just sayin.


Does shooter have a yoda fishing rod and reel. My penn 9/0 yoda style. Or my 750ss. Or the 6/0. Oh the posibilites.


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

well i spooled my 9/0 with straight 80 pound line. does anyone know a place on internet or tackle shop to get replacement parts for penn senators? thanks it would be gratefully appreciated .


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

For all you funny guys out there,,, no I didn't ride my T-Rex to the beach to grunt at the fish and spear them  but I am pretty sure my first fishn rod might be petrified by now


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

VM Fisher 

I've ordered parts from Scott's Bait & Tackle a few times. He has a pretty extensive list of hard to find Penn reel parts.

http://store.scottsbt.com/PennParts/Home.aspx?gclid=CI_FqsSu5a0CFSleTAodHUYPfA

You can also go directly to Penn and call them directly, via their Toll Free 1-800 number. They also have Penn reel schematics you can dowload (PDF) for future repair reference. 

http://www.pennreels.com/PARTS.htm


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Shooter said:


> For all you funny guys out there,,, no I didn't ride my T-Rex to the beach to grunt at the fish and spear them  but I am pretty sure my first fishn rod might be petrified by now


Yeah you ride a triceratops. I saw the cave paintings


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

Thanks oceanmaster I appreciate it


----------

